# Squeezing The Peach: Technique Discussion



## MJS (May 15, 2011)

Defense for a rear bearhug, arms pinned

[yt]qes85uSbe1Y[/yt]


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 15, 2011)

I think the logic on this one is a little weird. While grabbing some one groin and walking away with it is pretty cool, I think it would make more sense to keep him going the same direction in which you started the attack.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2011)

you get their momentum going in one direction then promptly reverse directions, using that to multiply the force of your elbow shot...

i dont know, i think it is sort of goofy, but i like the lessons in it


----------



## Yondanchris (May 19, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you get their momentum going in one direction then promptly reverse directions, using that to multiply the force of your elbow shot...
> 
> i dont know, i think it is sort of goofy, but i like the lessons in it



Isn't that exactly what American Kenpo all about? It't not the techniques themselves but the theories/concepts/lessons built in that make them so valuable? 

Chris


----------



## Twin Fist (May 19, 2011)

for a fact it is...


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2011)

"When you've got them by the balls, their hearts and minds will follow."


----------



## Carol (May 20, 2011)

Millions of peaches, peaches for me.  Millions of peaches, peaches for free...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 21, 2011)

I like what Mr. Tatum has to say about the technique in this video.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2011)

Hollywood1340 said:


> I like what Mr. Tatum has to say about the technique in this video.


While I think it's important to know how to fight someone that is behind you, making this idea not just busy work, the question still comes to mind, "Why don't we just turn around?"
Sean


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> While I think it's important to know how to fight someone that is behind you, making this idea not just busy work, the question still comes to mind, "Why don't we just turn around?"
> Sean



In schools where attackers don't resist, that's all that's needed.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

I like to see a more aggressive backward step. We teach to hammer into their space and disrupt their base, then go into the rest of the technique. 

To be fair, that's a pet peeve of mine personally. Not doing so won't invalidate the technique -- it's just a nice extra.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I like to see a more aggressive backward step. We teach to hammer into their space and disrupt their base, then go into the rest of the technique.
> 
> To be fair, that's a pet peeve of mine personally. Not doing so won't invalidate the technique -- it's just a nice extra.


You will notice that Mr. Tatum shuffles when performing the tech, but didn't show or bring it up while doing it slow.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

And so he does


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> And so he does


Some times its better to watch what people are doing and not what they are saying.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Master Long taught us a technique - series of techniques actually - that he called "Monkey Steals the Peach"... similar principal.. many times it was done from the rear though..


----------



## ATACX GYM (Jun 25, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Isn't that exactly what American Kenpo all about? It't not the techniques themselves but the theories/concepts/lessons built in that make them so valuable?
> 
> Chris


 

I hope not.I hope that the techniques are trained and applied in an actually functional manner against escalating levels of real world resistance with functional reliable beneficial results,and this would actually give us theories/concepts/lessons that are ACTUALLY VALUABLE.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jun 26, 2011)

From a non-kenpo (kempo?), general MA perspective:

When we chose this option of striking the groin from this position I tend to go with a knife hand since it slips through the gaps between uke and tori's body easier than a fist. I find that simply reach back for the groin makes uke start moving around awkwardly to avoid the discomfort of it all and thus negatively effects his balance. From there you should be able to escape the hold and do whatever you want.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 27, 2011)

... or consider a downward heel palm to the pubic bone, and pop him in the chin with a back elbow as he bends forward.


----------



## kenpoflow (Jul 12, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> I hope not.I hope that the techniques are trained and applied in an actually functional manner against escalating levels of real world resistance with functional reliable beneficial results,and this would actually give us theories/concepts/lessons that are ACTUALLY VALUABLE.



You have to remember in the Ideal Phase of the technique, your opponent or would be attacker isn't wearing a groin cup nor is he expecting you to move in such a random fashion.  More so look at psychology of what the attacker is trying to do here; he trying to hold you in a bear hug which constitutes him grounding his feet in a wider stance to brace himself for whatever his next move is.  It is our job at this point to interrupt that via the technique or whatever variation you have of it no matter what style.  I too like using a sword hand if i can anticipate the attack, but a pinch will do if your will do.  Also remember when the practioner slides back to 4:00 with his left leg it cause an angle of disturbance which forces the attacker to open his legs to catch his balance giving us room to grab his groin.  Our only problem is alot of this younger generation are wearing jeans tight enough to see the date on a penny and thats the guys lol.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Jul 12, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Isn't that exactly what American Kenpo all about? It't not the techniques themselves but the theories/concepts/lessons built in that make them so valuable?
> 
> Chris



Perhaps...but the techniques need to be trained in a functional manner that allows them to work faaaar more reliably,because then and ONLY then are there theories/concepts/lessons of true value and worth to be had.If not trained functionally? The only thoeries/concepts/lessons built into the techs are:"this crapola doesn't work; why is this jerk teaching me self-defense that doesn't work vs resistance and is charging me alotta money to learn this trash? I'm done with MA or I'm going to that MMA gym cuz it works"  or something like:"this crap doesn't work! fix it!" You'll NEVER get a "YAAAY I'M PAYING LOTSA MONEY FOR CRAPTASTICNESS!" response.


----------

